# Kidding watch thread - Spotty Mini Nubian- New Vid pg 15



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 2, 2012)

So hopefully this goes better than Louise....  


This is Spot who really needs a better name. We may have a guess the day and name the mama contest instead.   She is due kind of sometime in Jan-ish and this is her at the end of Nov. I think I took this one the day after Thanksgiving.  I'm going to get an udder and hoohoo shot today.   








Signs:  Lots of stretching, walking a bit stiffly, belly is starting to drop, udder is bigger but not boom yet, had a discharge on Saturday which I think was just some plug action or late term bleeding.  Small string of crusty brown stuff on her hoohoo. It was all dried out when I found it so I don't know what color it started out as.  The last three days brought a noticeable difference in her udder size.  She's still not super loose in the back though. 

I'm thinking about a week or so.   Her last kidding which was last March was triplets.


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 2, 2012)

That thing is huge!!  I can't wait to see what she looks like now...


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 2, 2012)

Ooooo Exciting.  Who is the daddy?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 2, 2012)

Kidding threads ... So Fun to watch !!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 2, 2012)

She is bred to a Nubian. She's about 3/4 the size of my Nubian doe and she throws twins or trips and she's been bred to a full Nubian before.


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 2, 2012)

New pics!?!?!?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 2, 2012)

Getting there, I promise. My old Nubian girl got herself in a bit of a pickle last night and I'm tending to her just at the moment. She got her self stuck under a panel and spent most of the night there and was pretty cold and shook up this morning. Also she's developed a cold w/ massive nose crusties which aren't being helped by her sticking her head in pumpkins and getting covered in goo and then into the dusty edges of the new hay bale.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok. Old Nubian is dosed and now wearing very silly goat pajamas.  


Updated udder, hoohoo shot. She wasn't too keen on pics and she's starting to drop and looks a lot less pregnant that she had just last week. 












I could have spent more time outside getting better shots but it is snowing and freezing and I didn't have my gloves so.... this is it.  Brrr.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the new pics! Can't wait to see more!  Sorry to hear it's so cold.


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 2, 2012)

I will guess Jan. 12, just for fun.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 2, 2012)

KellyHM said:
			
		

> I will guess Jan. 12, just for fun.


I'm guessing Jan .... 9 !!! Thats when there is a FULL MOOON !!!


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 2, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> KellyHM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheater!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 3, 2012)

Well we sold, er gave away as a door prize,  our pushy wether so there is less chance that she'll be forced to have them because of a good hard knock on the side. He went to a farm with 14 acres and 3 of our little does and there are 6 other pygmies there.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 5, 2012)

Another round of very light discharge this morning and she's actually starting to gape in the back.  Thinking maybe this weekend if her udder booms.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 5, 2012)

I bet there is more than one.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 5, 2012)

Updated photos


----------



## fanov8 (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow!  She needs a WIDE LOAD sign on her back side.  Poor gal!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 6, 2012)

Went through old emails and the last day the buck was here was Aug 25th.  He came back to the farm for 3 days in October but he was locked in a dog kennel off of my chicken coop and wasn't allowed contact w/ the girls.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 6, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Went through old emails and the last day the buck was here was Aug 25th.  He came back to the farm for 3 days in October but he was locked in a dog kennel off of my chicken coop and wasn't allowed contact w/ the girls.


So she is due January 22nd?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 6, 2012)

Not necessarily, it's just the last possible approximate date.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 8, 2012)

We have preboom udder.  

 You know how you look out and go OMG it's today, and then it really goes boom anywhere from an hour to three days later.  We've hit that udder fill level.  Will get pics when I go out to feed.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 8, 2012)

Come on Spot!  Hoping all goes well.  

K


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 8, 2012)

Current booby picture. 










I couldn't get a good side pic but she's getting closer. 



And to keep the cute factor up, this is one of her babies from last time. The March before I got her she had triplets. 2 bucks and one doe. I bought her with the doe and saw one of the bucks. They lost the other one to another goat in the herd smashing it.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 8, 2012)

Love the booby shot.   My sympathies to Spot having to lug those around.  

Thanks for the "cute factor"  Can't wait to see what Spot gives you this time.  She definitely made pretty babies in the past.   What a pretty, sweet face her daughter has.

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

EXCITING!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 8, 2012)

And of course there's every possibility that she'll be a pain in the keester and hold right here for the next two weeks.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> And of course there's every possibility that she'll hold right here for the next two weeks.


I know ... Its like that with MY doe too!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 8, 2012)

And her is Her Balloonyness in her current state of round being.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Jan 8, 2012)

WOW!! She's big!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

Are sure there is not just a bunch of air in her ???? It looks like she'll explode!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 8, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Are sure there is not just a bunch of air in her ???? It looks like she'll explode!


Then that's going to be one HECK of a burp and she'll go blowing across the field like a deflated balloon.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 8, 2012)

Untie the knot in her tail and she will deflate quite quickly.  I am quite sure of it.  Be careful though.  While she is flying around the field, you have to be sure to duck.  The hooves can be quite painful when they nick you on the top of the head when zooming by at top speed.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 8, 2012)

OMGosh poor girl!  She is HeeeeeUGE!  Maybe she is a mini Hippo instead of a Mini Nubian?


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## RareBreedFancier (Jan 8, 2012)

Awwww poor girl, she's huge! She is beautiful too, can't wait to see these kids, her doeling is a cutie!


----------



## Missy (Jan 9, 2012)

Holy Moly! I don't think I have ever seen a goat that small look so big! She is quite the looker too


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 9, 2012)

Poor Baby.  I didn't know skin could stretch that far.  Hoping she lets go of those kids soon.  

K


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 9, 2012)

Still preggo and horked down her breakfast so I think not today.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Jan 9, 2012)

Are you sure she didn't eat another goat?! My goodness, I feel sorry for the poor gal!

Go boil some water and give her some Mexican food ASAP! lol


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 10, 2012)

Figured I'd give you an update as she waddles across the yard.  She should have about 10 days left at the most.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Jan 10, 2012)

Awwww she sure looks ready to pop! 

I bet she'll be happier once those kids are out. I can't wait to see them.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my, the poor thing. Thank you for the updated picture. She is such a cute and beautiful goat. I bet you can't wait.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 10, 2012)

I see babies in your near future.  Here is hoping for the wonderful weather to continue for us.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 10, 2012)

Again, I can't believe skin stretches that much.  Me too, hoping the weather stays mild so healthy kids will hit the ground SOOONNNNN!  

K


----------



## elevan (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 11, 2012)

Still pregnant. Still huge. Might be getting huger lol....


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 11, 2012)

Have you tried squeezing her?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 11, 2012)

What a good idea!  Can't wait.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 11, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Have you tried squeezing her?


Hmm.. Here goaty goaty goat....   Some how I don't think she'll go for it  LOL.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 11, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Have you tried squeezing her?


It doesn't work!!  I have been squeezin Elsie for 2 weeks.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 11, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dang it, and I had my hopes up for babies soon!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh and she finally has a name.  Maggie. (I've only had her since uh... May)


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 11, 2012)

I forgot to add that the wax plug was coming out of one of her teats today. Not huge news but it's an update.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Jan 11, 2012)

Glad she has a name now. 

I must say I dawdled on naming my does, once critters have names here they very rarely leave and I wasn't sure the does were going to stay as they were totally wild when I brought them home. Thankfully they have calmed down a lot now but it sure took a while! 

Hopefully you'll have some super cute kids bouncing around soon to name.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 11, 2012)

I was in the same boat.  Had several goats. Knew I was thinning some down but wasn't sure who so I was having a terrible time naming them.  She's staying so she gets a name.   


 What I really want out of this is 1) a smooth kidding and 2) a polled keeper doe.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 12, 2012)

Today we've hit the 10 day mark.  Technically I guess she could go over just to be spiteful but I really hope she doesn't.   


The update for this morning is that she's a bit posty in the back and her girlie parts are now pinking up and starting to get that flappy look.


----------



## zzGypsy (Jan 12, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Today we've hit the 10 day mark.  Technically I guess she could go over just to be spiteful but I really hope she doesn't.
> 
> 
> The update for this morning is that she's a bit posty in the back and her girlie parts are now pinking up and starting to get that flappy look.


sounding hopeful


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 12, 2012)

zzGypsy said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 12, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Today we've hit the 10 day mark.  Technically I guess she could go over just to be spiteful but I really hope she doesn't.
> 
> 
> The update for this morning is that she's a bit posty in the back and her girlie parts are now pinking up and starting to get that flappy look.


Hopefully she isn't spiteful. Maggie is a cute name! Hope to see baby pictures soon!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Jan 12, 2012)

Sure sounds close!  Popcorn time!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 12, 2012)

Taps foot and glares at barn.   


 COME ON!!!  I seriously NEED to snuggle baby goats right now.    ... Please!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 12, 2012)

lol. 

Pretty please Maggie May, give SuburbanFarmChic babies to snuggle.   You got the glare and the tap.  lol



Truly hoping to hear next, HEALThY BABIES, MAGGIE FINE, pics later, time for bed because of absolute goat exhaustion.

K


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 13, 2012)

come on give us some babies. Big healthy babies.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 13, 2012)

Nothing yet. Still huge.   Kid/s were doing little fishy flips in her last night so I expect it's still another day or so.  I swear I'm feeling them on both sides of her. Not up high on her left, that's the rumen but closer to the bottom.  Don't know enough exact goat anatomy to be sure though. Could be intestines.  I really need to do a dissection one day instead of just processing.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 13, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> come on give us some babies. Big healthy babies.


LITTLE healthy babies!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 13, 2012)

I will say, she may be bigger than NIbbles was last year, atleast porportionately.   Keep making sure she has lots of chances to exercise, that is important for them.  I am going to guess you have a good chance of quads in there.   Good luck.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 13, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you loose a doe last year?  I am not good at remember specific events with specific people.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 13, 2012)

Answered my own question.  Louise.  I will be thinking of you often, I know that was hard for you.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah I'm not penning her up until she starts dripping.  She had triplets last March. I'm expecting twins, hoping for trips and quads would be a blast.  Because she was being bred to a larger buck (she had been before as well and was fine) I flushed the heck out of her prior to breeding and then she's had very limited grain. Enough to keep her going but nothing above that.  

With Louise I felt BIG movements when I palpated her.  With Maggie I'm feel lots of little fishy movements. I'm really crossing my fingers for small multiples.  


She was bred with a Nubian for her March kidding and I saw the buck. Even though he was shorter than mine he was MUCH thicker and stockier.  The babies resulting from that totally took after Maggie in size and stature.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 13, 2012)

Udder is noticeably  bigger than last night and there was a good bit of goop on her girl bits this morning.  Felt fetal movement last night so maybe tonight or tomorrow morning?


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok ligs are now soft but not gone.  I'm thinking soon but not NOW. Maybe tomorrow morning, maybe Sunday.   She could again be a goat however and sit like this until next Saturday when I will be GONE absolutely ALL freaking day.


----------



## austintgraf (Jan 13, 2012)

I read this whole thread hoping for amazing baby pics at the end... the suspense!!! totally staying tunned. Good luck. She is huge by the way. She is wider than most of my fullsize nubians when they are bred and they usually have trips lol


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 14, 2012)

Update please.

Is Maggie still as round as ever?  Or did she give you those sweet babies that she's been lugging around for so long?

Hoping all is well.

K


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 14, 2012)

Just checked on her and she is doing a fine imitation of a beach ball with legs.  No streaming goo and chowing down happily on breakfast.   Sigh. 


I'll be gone most of the morning but will check and update again around lunch/afternoon.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Hope she waits until you can get home. Although, she probably will have them while you are gone.


----------



## RPC (Jan 14, 2012)

This is the worst part of the whole kidding experience the last week or couple days stinks so bad.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 14, 2012)

Currently sunning herself in the yard.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 14, 2012)

She has to look and feel good, right?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 14, 2012)

Just checking in. No news. Went out to check her and she's the same. Chowing down on some pumpkin and looking up at me like .. "What.. You are what you eat. It's orange and round and I'm orange and round. Go back in side flashlight monkey, I'm busy snacking."


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 15, 2012)

So does she still look like a pumpkin?  lol


K


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 15, 2012)

Just looked out the window. Still pumpkin shaped.


----------



## austintgraf (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 16, 2012)

Still pregnant.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 16, 2012)

Come on someone has to have a baby today!


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow, that is a lot of belly. We had a mare get that big...must have been water, cuz the foal was normal sized. But boy do I feel for em when that are that round. Bet you do have 3 or 4...exciting!


----------



## crazyland (Jan 16, 2012)

We need an updated photo!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 16, 2012)

crazyland said:
			
		

> We need an updated photo!


Oh good, I am not the only one thinking that.


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 16, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> crazyland said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 16, 2012)

Planning on getting one tomorrow morning. I have to run out and get batteries as apparently we are all out of AA and my rechargeable ones aren't any more. Lol


----------



## neener92 (Jan 16, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Just checking in. No news. Went out to check her and she's the same. Chowing down on some pumpkin and looking up at me like .. "What.. You are what you eat. It's orange and round and I'm orange and round. Go back in side flashlight monkey, I'm busy snacking."


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 17, 2012)

She's started those little hoo hoo twitches. Not contractions but I think she's having some BH. 

Current pictures and one from when she was eh about 2 months prior to breeding. I think I took this in July. 





















And this is where she'd had enough of me following her around.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 17, 2012)

She sure is beautiful. She is nice and round too. Poor thing. Thank you for the updated pictures. Come on baby/babies.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Did you say there is a school bus on the property?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 17, 2012)

I love the last picture.  It really does look like she is saying "enough already".


----------



## Missy (Jan 17, 2012)

Yep, I do believe you have been served the goatie stink eye....

She is beautiful. She looks as though she is going to pop....soon.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah total stink eye. She is about DONE with me checking on her.  Too bad for her she doesn't get a say in it. I keep telling her. Have those babies and I'll pester them and not you!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 18, 2012)

Looked out the window and there is a 1 in 10 chance that her udder went kaboom and the other 9 are that she is just messing w/ me.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 18, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Yeah total stink eye. She is about DONE with me checking on her.  Too bad for her she doesn't get a say in it. I keep telling her. Have those babies and I'll pester them and not you!


 Thank goodness she doesn't have a say in it. I love getting to see pictures. :bun Yes pester the babies! Hurry up little lady and have those babies so you won't be bothered anymore. We need more baby pictures.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 18, 2012)

She looks so grouchy.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh she is totally grouchy.  She's started labor and I went to check her belly and she bit the Shi...  I mean Snot out of my hand. Immediately bruised up.  She is in grouchasaurus rex mode.  Should have babies w/in a couple hours. She's started some contractions, lost the rest of her plug and is biting me every time I come with in reach.   Yep, she's ready to pop.   No bubble or amniotic fluid yet. No signs of distress. 

Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 18, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Oh she is totally grouchy.  She's started labor and I went to check her belly and she bit the Shi...  I mean Snot out of my hand. Immediately bruised up.  She is in grouchasaurus rex mode.  Should have babies w/in a couple hours. She's started some contractions, lost the rest of her plug and is biting me every time I come with in reach.   Yep, she's ready to pop.   No bubble or amniotic fluid yet. No signs of distress.
> 
> Will keep you guys posted.


:bun Hope all goes well. Can't wait to see babies.


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## daisychick (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Missy (Jan 18, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Oh she is totally grouchy.  She's started labor and I went to check her belly and she bit the Shi...  I mean Snot out of my hand. Immediately bruised up.  She is in grouchasaurus rex mode.  Should have babies w/in a couple hours. She's started some contractions, lost the rest of her plug and is biting me every time I come with in reach.   Yep, she's ready to pop.   No bubble or amniotic fluid yet. No signs of distress.
> 
> Will keep you guys posted.


 Something else to look forward to..... 


:bun 
Give me
 a B
an A
a B 
an I
an E
a S

What does it spell?

BABIES BABIES! we want babies!!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 18, 2012)

Boy and a girl.  Girl smaller.  They tangled and I pulled them and both are fine.   OF COURSE the boy is beautiful and spotted.  Not sure what the girl will look like yet as she is very light and may have spots but I can't tell.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 18, 2012)

Babies!!  Glad to hear they are doing good.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 18, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Boy and a girl.  Girl smaller.  They tangled and I pulled them and both are fine.   OF COURSE the boy is beautiful and spotted.  Not sure what the girl will look like yet as she is very light and may have spots but I can't tell.


:bun  Happy to hear that. Can't wait to see pictures!  How is momma doing?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 18, 2012)

This is from earlier today. 

The caption would be :  I hate boys. 










This is the buckling.  SO Spotty






I suspect he's going to take after daddy and be bigger. 



 And a video that shows the girl. 

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=9axmxe&s=5


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh my gosh, too cute! What a good idea, a video. Thank you. I love the sounds that they make. Thank you!  Can't wait to see them when they are up, and see all the spots.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 18, 2012)

The boy is up and nursing and the girl is laying down and nursing. She seems a bit floppier than he is but again they are just over an hour old.  She is progressing, just slower. 


Maggie is still deciding that I need a good biting when I go near them so she's been the recipient of a few baps on the nose. We do NOT bite. I feel like I'm talking to one of the actual kids here.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 18, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> The boy is up and nursing and the girl is laying down and nursing. She seems a bit floppier than he is but again they are just over an hour old.  She is progressing, just slower.
> 
> 
> Maggie is still deciding that I need a good biting when I go near them so she's been the recipient of a few baps on the nose. We do NOT bite. I feel like I'm talking to one of the actual kids here.


 I hope that the biting stops. Happy to hear the kids are doing great!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 18, 2012)

Congratulations.  

My goats sometimes bite when they're nervous.  Hope she calms down / stops.

Cute babies!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 18, 2012)

I have had a couple that also bite.  It will pass as she settles into being a mom and some of the pain goes away from labor.


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 18, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 18, 2012)

Awesome Pics and Love the Video!

Thanks!


----------



## lil'turkeyma (Jan 18, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!Can't wait to see my pics.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 18, 2012)

Well the doeling is really weak. Still hasn't stood on her own. About 8pm she got 3cc of Vit B and then we drove to the house of the friend what still had my bottle of Bose.  Gave her a 1/2 cc injection and she's at least now supporting her own head.  I've been able to stick her on the teat 3 times and let her get her fill each time.  Right now they are all curled up.  The little girl can't really move around so Maggie lay down next her on one side and the boy was sort of next to both of them.  I have a heat lamp on to take the edge off and curtained off the door to the shed.   

The boy is getting his Bose dose in the morning.  He's having some leg control/flexing issues but can get around. He's just not as steady as he should be.   


Knew Maggie was deficient because of where she came from and she was dosed w/ Bose this summer. We aren't in a super deficient area that I know of. Last I checked we were middle of the road and they've had mineral available so I wasn't figuring on absolutely needing it for the kids.  Guess I was wrong.   

Setting the alarm and going to bed. I'll be checking on everybody through out the night.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 18, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Well the doeling is really weak. Still hasn't stood on her own. About 8pm she got 3cc of Vit B and then we drove to the house of the friend what still had my bottle of Bose.  Gave her a 1/2 cc injection and she's at least now supporting her own head.  I've been able to stick her on the teat 3 times and let her get her fill each time.  Right now they are all curled up.  The little girl can't really move around so Maggie lay down next her on one side and the boy was sort of next to both of them.  I have a heat lamp on to take the edge off and curtained off the door to the shed.
> 
> The boy is getting his Bose dose in the morning.  He's having some leg control/flexing issues but can get around. He's just not as steady as he should be.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that, hope that all goes well through the night. I will be checking in on you tomorrow.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 19, 2012)

Congrats on the kids
 Hope all goes well with the doe


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 19, 2012)

Boy was in a different spot and had a full belly. Got him dosed w/ Bose.  

Girl was in the same spot but was still in the sternal position vs the dead goat flop which is what she's been in before.   


I'll take slow progress as long as it is progress.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 19, 2012)

Based on the video (yes I know not a lot to go on) does anybody think that girl is polled?  Mama is polled so there is a chance.  She seems to have the kind of bug eyes that I attribute to polled goats but that could also just be squished baby head.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 19, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Boy was in a different spot and had a full belly. Got him dosed w/ Bose.
> 
> Girl was in the same spot but was still in the sternal position vs the dead goat flop which is what she's been in before.
> 
> ...


 Hope that she keeps moving forward!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 19, 2012)

Went out to stab the boy in the butt and GUESS WHO STOOD UP ON HER OWN!!  Aside from me to walk outside...      I am less worried about the girl now. Looks like it was a Bose issue and it has been fixed for now. Will still be monitoring both of them for issues but hopefully they are on the mend. 

I consider this HUGE progress from a kid that last night had to have her head supported in my hand so she could actually drink.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Roll farms (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Cynthia12 (Jan 19, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> This is from earlier today.
> 
> The caption would be :  I hate boys.
> 
> ...


I knew it, I just knew it.  Didn't I tell you there were two in there?   I love the little spotted one....soo cute..love their little sounds!  How fun!       Good job getting them here!  Mom...and umm...mom..


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 19, 2012)

Little girl stood the whole time she was nursing with only minor amounts of help. Boy was actually making attempts at baby goat hops and was playing w/ me.   She is now mostly where he was last night.


----------



## Cynthia12 (Jan 19, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Little girl stood the whole time she was nursing with only minor amounts of help. Boy was actually making attempts at baby goat hops and was playing w/ me.   She is now mostly where he was last night.


Oh good, they are being well taken care of, and watched over..


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 19, 2012)

There is a very remote chance they are both polled. If so.... 


 I can feel a big fat NOTHING on that boys head and he has the same head swirl bald spot thing that his mama has.  The girl is hard to tell. I figure on him I'll know by the end of the week. Giving her 2 weeks or so to be sure.  


May already sold the boy. Now I just need to make sure they both make it.  Next item of concern is Maggie who has what looks like an umbilical cord still hanging out of her hoohoo...  Of to research retained placenta. 

(She was dosed with Bose today as well)


----------



## Cynthia12 (Jan 19, 2012)

Cynthia12 said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw shucks, this isn't the thread I guessed two on!  lol.....  I am having a blast on here.  So many kids being born.  I love baby goats.  Wish I could live on a farm..


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 19, 2012)

Cynthia12 said:
			
		

> So many kids being born.  I love baby goats.  Wish I could live on a farm..


If you can have chickens maybe you could keep at least a couple of little Nigerian dwarfs.  A farm is more what you do than how much land you have.  If I had a quarter acre or less, I'd still be farming it...even if it meant having a few animals in the house.  I'm a bad influence on people...sorry


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 19, 2012)

OK 

 Sweaters on the kids (Pics in the morning if mama hasn't pulled them off)    Both were standing when I went out and had full bellies. I'm thinking we're good to go but I'm still probably going to do a middle of the night check just to annoy everybody. 

Got Maggie distracted w/ some food and went to check out the "dried umbilical cord" and it was goo covered hay that was stuck to her bits.       Better than retained placenta and I guess I did my fair share of annoying her the past few days.   


SO glad that these two seem to be improving.  I don't think I'm out of the woods yet and I'm going to watch them carefully for their first few months since they were slow starters as babies.  Definitely hitting the other girls with Bose when I get a chance.  

Unless something is drastically different at the 1am check then I probably won't update until I get some good pics of them.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 20, 2012)

Definitely not out of the woods.  Both were fine during the night and got up and nursed when I came in this morning but both had a slight "throat clearing" kind of cough.  Since they both had some fluid/breathing issues and were laying down for several hours I'm going to put them on PenG for a week to keep anything from settling in.  I am NOT dealing with pneumonia. You hear that universe?   NO PNEUMONIA. We're clear on this right?


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 20, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Definitely not out of the woods.  Both were fine during the night and got up and nursed when I came in this morning but both had a slight "throat clearing" kind of cough.  Since they both had some fluid/breathing issues and were laying down for several hours I'm going to put them on PenG for a week to keep anything from settling in.  I am NOT dealing with pneumonia. You hear that universe?   NO PNEUMONIA. We're clear on this right?




Im sorry for the troubles


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 20, 2012)

I hope things get better soon


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry things are not going smooth. They are soooo cute, love the ears. I've never seen a nubian that fresh befor. My cat is on my lap, and she didn't know what to think of the sounds from the video, it was rather funny to see.
Hope things take a turn for the better.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 20, 2012)

New video.   Babies and some classic stink eye.  The girl is the one with the blue stripe. 



http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2mmfhxu&s=5


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 20, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> New video.   Babies and some classic stink eye.  The girl is the one with the blue stripe.
> 
> 
> 
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2mmfhxu&s=5


LOVE the videos.


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 20, 2012)

Cute sweaters


----------



## Cynthia12 (Jan 20, 2012)

They have sweaters!  Aww, I hope they do well.


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 20, 2012)

Love the ears!!!  Makes me want a mini-nubi...the sweaters make the kids look that much cuter!!!!  Thx for sharing


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Jan 20, 2012)

Awww


----------



## wannacow (Jan 20, 2012)

Sooo cute!


----------

